# Schwarzes Brett



## Warok (2. Mai 2004)

Ich will ein kleines Anezige-Portal machen und hätte auch schon eine idee, aber bei der Umsetzung habe ich noch Bedenkschwierigkeiten.
Ich will einen Reißnagel, der ein Stück Blatt an nem Brett heftet. Man sollte sehen dass das Stück Papier an einer Seite Abgerissen ist und es sollten realistisch sein. Ich hab ein Wenig Erfahrung mit Cinema 4d und Photoshop. Ich erwarte jetzt kein ganzes Tutorial aber vielleicht mit welchem Programm ich wie anfangen soll. Paar Tipps wären au nice


----------



## extracuriosity (2. Mai 2004)

Die Risskante würde ich einscannem. Das sieht einfach am besten aus und ist am einfachsten.


----------



## lucide (2. Mai 2004)

für zerissenes Papier gibt es hier ein Tut: http://www.on-design.de/tutor/photshp/tips/paperip.htm


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Mai 2004)

Also ich gehe immer hin und erstelle ein Rechteck, welches ich mit einer 1px Kontur versehe. Dann nehme ich den Radiergummi mit einem Kantigen Pinsel und mache die gerade Kontur etwas 'kaputt'
Am besten lassen sich mit einer solchen Methode abgebranntes Papier erstellenm, aber für eine abgerissene Kante dürfte es auch langen.

Gruß acid


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Mai 2004)

Ich würde dir auch raten es einzuscannen oder falls du keinen Scanner hast PS zu benutzen, da der Aufwand in Cinema viel zu groß ist finde ich und das Bild nachher nicht wirklich viel besser ist. Und der Reißnagel sollte in PS auch kein allzu großes Problem darstellen 

Kreis + Kreisverlauf (wobei die Mitte hell, der Rand etwas dunkler sein sollte) + Schatten und schon hast du einen Reißnagel und sonst: einscannen 


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

